# [RISOLTO] Partizione root ext4 mounted read-only

## GoraNz

Ciao a tutti. Sto impazzendo più o meno da 4/5 giorni per il problema che ora vi illustrerò:

ho installato gentoo su un macbook pro 8,1 e partizionato il disco come segue:

partizione 1: GTP partition (partizione dove è contenuto il bootloader del mac)

partizione 2: Snow Leopard

partizione 3: type= ext3, Boot Gentoo partition (con installato grub)

partizione 4: type=swap linux

partizione 5: type= ext4, Root Gentoo partition

partizione 6: type=ext4, Home Gentoo partition

per semplificarmi la vita, ho preferito installare il bootloader rEFIT e quindi grub nella partizione 3: in questo modo il boot avviene correttamente sia per la tabella gpt che per grub. il problema però è che quando avvio la macchina gentoo, dopo aver effettuato il login, non posso fare nulla sul sistema poichè mi dice che la partizione di root è montata in modalità di sola lettura. Ho riconfigurato il kernel un trilione di volte, seguendo una miriade di thread del forum in cui avevano lo stesso mio problema, ma nessuna di queste configurazioni è risultata risolutiva per me.

Come da oggetto il kernel è l'ultimo stable per amd64: vi posto i file di configurazione

/etc/fstab (non compare il tipo del file system sia per root che per la home poichè in alcuni thread sul forum, consigliavano di lasciare al kernel la possibilità di detectare il tipo della partizione: in alcuni casi questo è risultato risolutivo per il problema di mount in read-only, ma naturalmente non è il mio caso!   :Embarassed:  )

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3      /boot      ext3      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda5      /            defaults,noatime      0 1

/dev/sda6      /home            defaults,noatime      0 2

/dev/sda4      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

output del dmesg dopo l'avvio(incollo solo le righe relative all'hard disk e al mount delle partizioni, per qualsiasi altra riga chiedete pure! :Smile: :

```
[    4.506891] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9500325ASG, 0009APM1, max UDMA/133

[    4.507596] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    4.508268] ata1.01: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-898, HE13, max UDMA/100

[    4.514966] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.521495] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.522668] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9500325ASG     0009 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.523539] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    4.523633] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.526999] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-898   HE13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.527044] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.527047] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.527067] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.533807] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    4.534522] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.535398] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.535640] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    4.536428] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    4.573806]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7

[    4.575157] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

...

...

[u][    5.699874] ata2.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    5.712220] ata2.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

[    5.713150] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

[    5.714117] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    5.715024] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    5.716185] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    5.717065] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    5.717931] md: autorun ...

[    5.718781] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    5.730038] usb 1-1.1.2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

[    5.742021] hub 1-1.1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    5.803899] EXT3-fs (sda5): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    5.816834] usb 1-1.1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[    5.817348] EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    5.820752] usb 1-1.1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    5.820764] usb 1-1.1.2: udev 7, busnum 1, minor = 6

[    5.820770] usb 1-1.1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=05ac, idProduct=820b

[    5.821680] usb 1-1.1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    5.822704] usb 1-1.1.2: usb_probe_device

[    5.822707] usb 1-1.1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.822842] usb 1-1.1.2: adding 1-1.1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.823017] usbhid 1-1.1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.823020] usbhid 1-1.1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.825098] input: HID 05ac:820b as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1.2/1-1.1.2:1.0/input/input12

[    5.826342] generic-usb 0003:05AC:820B.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 05ac:820b] on usb-0000:00:1a.7-1.1.2/input0

[    5.827277] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    5.827448] hub 1-1.1:1.0: port 3, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    5.837951] hub 1-1.1:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    5.851626] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    5.852570] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:5.

[    5.881930] devtmpfs: mounted

[    5.883686] Freeing unused kernel memory: 668k freed

[    5.884676] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 14336k

[    5.890119] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1992k freed

[    5.894713] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1552k freed

[    5.899990] usb 1-1.1.3: new full-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

[    5.911923] hub 1-1.1:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    5.988967] usb 1-1.1.3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    5.989325] usb 1-1.1.3: default language 0x0409

[    5.990149] usb 1-1.1.3: udev 8, busnum 1, minor = 7

[    5.990156] usb 1-1.1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=05ac, idProduct=821a

[    5.991145] usb 1-1.1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.992083] usb 1-1.1.3: Product: Bluetooth USB Host Controller

[    5.993035] usb 1-1.1.3: Manufacturer: Apple Inc.

[    5.994123] usb 1-1.1.3: usb_probe_device

[    5.994127] usb 1-1.1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.994290] usb 1-1.1.3: adding 1-1.1.3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.994398] usb 1-1.1.3: adding 1-1.1.3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    5.994455] usb 1-1.1.3: adding 1-1.1.3:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[    5.994507] usb 1-1.1.3: adding 1-1.1.3:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[    5.994563] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

[    5.994578] hub 1-1.1:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[    6.600838] kbd_mode used greatest stack depth: 5360 bytes left

[    6.601954] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 4496 bytes left

[    7.665167] udevd[1406]: starting version 171

[    7.725136] udevadm used greatest stack depth: 4272 bytes left

[   10.522606] Testing NX protection

[   10.723225] EXT4-fs (sda5): Unrecognized mount option "0" or missing value

[   10.723257] EXT4-fs (sda5): Unrecognized mount option "0" or missing value

[   11.336326] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.336332] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.336336] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.336341] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.336345] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X
```

more /etc/mounts:

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext4 ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

devtmpfs /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=1976796k,nr_inodes=494199,mode=755 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgroup_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpu /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0

freezer /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /mnt vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0

```

qui c'è il .config del kernel ed infine qui c'è l'output del comando lspci -v eseguito dalla livecd. Vi ringrazio anticipatamente per le risposte.Last edited by GoraNz on Mon May 21, 2012 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

Riesci a controllare lo stato del filesystem con una live?

Se il filesystem non è "clean" e non riesce ad effettuare la scansione è giusto che lo monti in ro.

----------

## GoraNz

Sisi è clean il file system, appena ricontrollato.

----------

## djinnZ

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

>  */etc/fstab wrote:*   # <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>
> 
> /dev/sda5		/ ????? defaults,noatime		0 1 
> 
>  *dmesg wrote:*   [   10.723225] EXT4-fs (sda5): Unrecognized mount option "0" or missing value 

 

Inizia con il riscrivere fstab...  :Twisted Evil: 

DA ZERO  :Wink: 

e le parttizioni si ordinano gerarchiamente ... per mount ...  :Wink: 

se non va vediamo cosa altro può essere.

----------

## GoraNz

@djinnZ: l'ho riscritto da zero durante l'installazione, specificando anche il tipo di file system. Al primo riavvio ha incominciato a darmi questi problemi, e su alcuni thread della sezione inglese consigliavano di eliminare la specifica del file system, lasciando al sistema la possibilità di provare i vari tipi da sè in fase di mounting. In alcuni casi questa metodologia ha risolto problemi di questo tipo, percui valeva la pena provare! xD

comunque qui c'è l'output del dmesg, con l'aggiunta della specifica del tipo di file system nell'fstab, se può servire e grazie delle risposte   :Laughing: 

EDIT: che intendi per gerarchicamente? Io ho semplicemente editato l'fstab dello stage3, naturalmente sostituendo ai tag "ROOT" "SWAP" ecc, le partizioni in cui risiedevano fisicamente. L'ordine da seguire quale sarebbe?

----------

## GoraNz

so che potrebbe essere una boiata, ma non è possibile che questo tipo di comportamento è dovuto al fatto che in fase di installazione ho partizionato il disco con parted? Perchè sostanzialmente in questo momento con fdisk da livecd mi rileva solo 4 partizioni su 7 disponibili, di cui la swap la rileva come partizione windows (e questo credo sia normale visto che fdisk non supporta le tabelle gpt utilizzate dal mac, e forse rileva le prime 4 che sono primarie e basta); mac-fdisk mi dice addirittura che non trova nessuna tabella di partizioni (questo invece è normale secondo voi?); e l'unico che mi legge tutto per bene è parted, ma mi sorge appunto il dubbio che non sia proprio lui ad aver creato casini..grazie comunque delle risposte.

----------

## djinnZ

Uffa...openrc non supporta a pieno unicode e la questione non è risolvibile (avevo pure aperto un bug su uno dei casi). Ricreare fstab da zero potrebbe risolvere il problema. Possibile che hai un carattere speciale che nano o vim non visualizzano ma fa impazzire openrc.l'autoriconoscimento delle partizioni dipende da una serie di parametri di genkernel, dalle use flag e dalla configurazione del kernel (di default ext4 è modulare).Ti tocca ricontrollarli. Se sei alle prime armi su gentoo, anche se conosci bene linux usa genkernel e personalizza la configurazione del kernel (e configura genkernel).per un boot corretto si deve specificare tre i parametri della linea di comando del kernel rootfstype=ext4 o qualcosa del genere.

----------

## koma

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> so che potrebbe essere una boiata, ma non è possibile che questo tipo di comportamento è dovuto al fatto che in fase di installazione ho partizionato il disco con parted? Perchè sostanzialmente in questo momento con fdisk da livecd mi rileva solo 4 partizioni su 7 disponibili, di cui la swap la rileva come partizione windows (e questo credo sia normale visto che fdisk non supporta le tabelle gpt utilizzate dal mac, e forse rileva le prime 4 che sono primarie e basta); mac-fdisk mi dice addirittura che non trova nessuna tabella di partizioni (questo invece è normale secondo voi?); e l'unico che mi legge tutto per bene è parted, ma mi sorge appunto il dubbio che non sia proprio lui ad aver creato casini..grazie comunque delle risposte.

 Guarda che nell'fstab non hai specificato il tipo di file system. Capisco il non volerlo specificare ma il numero di argomenti è obbligatorio piuttosto puoi mettere auto come parametro per far si che il detect avvenga da solo.

Aggiungi ext4 e la root verrà montata giusta  :Smile: 

----------

## GoraNz

Ho compilato il kernel senza genkernel e avevo già incluso nel kernel il supporto a ext4 che di default era compilato come modulo. In ogni caso ho risolto riscrivendo l'fstab da capo. Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  Il filesystem di root modulare? mah

----------

